# Breeding Better Dogs



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

A very interesting website!!!

Dr. Carmen Battaglia, He is an author of many articles and several books, an AKC judge, researcher, well known lecturer and leader in the promotion of breeding better dogs.

http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/index.html


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I have several books and a seminar on dvd's from Dr. battaglia. I highly recommend his books, especially if you are a breeder.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I have several books and a seminar on dvd's from Dr. battaglia. I highly recommend his books, especially if you are a breeder.


Thanks, for sharing. I was contemplating purchasing a few. I read several of the articles and a few of the newsletters today. They are very interesting and have a lot of merit.

Which books or DVDs were your favorite?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

The stars, I would definitely purchase a copy of the Breeding better dogs book (I have the fifth edition) written by Carmelo L. Battaglia.
It covers some really interesting subjects from genetics, breeding problems, forming a breeding plan, selecting sires, dams & puppies. I think this will definitly be an extremely valueble addition to any breeder's library.

And then they have a seminar on choosing the best puppy, which I also think every breeder should have. 
As I've seen over the years very few breeders end up with the best pick of the litter pup, just because it's hard to determine which puppy would really turn into a great show potential at such a young age.

I just ordered a copy of his new book, "breeding dogs to win" and I would be happy to share my thoughts on the book with you once I've received it.


----------

